# George Carlin



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know what some of your ages might be on here, but if you want a decent laugh, go to U-Tube and find George Carlin's comedy skits on "Golf", and/or "Golf, and Homeless People". Just be prepared if you have never heard Carlin before. He can be pretty "X-rated" in some of his choice of words.


----------

